# Mast E @ 600mg / Week



## HollyWoodCole (May 1, 2019)

Hey guys, have been running Mast E @ 400mg/wk and have been thinking about bumping up to 600mg/wk.  Running this alongside 300mg of Test C with little to no AI at this point.

Curious what everyone's thoughts would be about moving from 400 to 600, things to look out for, any reasons NOT to do so, if anyone else has experience running Mast E that high, etc.

Appreciate the input!

-Cole


----------



## hulksmash (May 1, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Hey guys, have been running Mast E @ 400mg/wk and have been thinking about bumping up to 600mg/wk.  Running this alongside 300mg of Test C with little to no AI at this point.
> 
> Curious what everyone's thoughts would be about moving from 400 to 600, things to look out for, any reasons NOT to do so, if anyone else has experience running Mast E that high, etc.
> 
> ...



You told me to check this thread, but I must warn you: I've never used Mast; never felt the need for it.

However, up it to 600. Why avoid better results if Mast treats you great?

Sides I've read as common is hair loss, claims of enlarged prostate (NEVER seen anyone post actual proof of BPH diagnosis from a doc), and higher libido.

I say experiment, but up to you.


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 1, 2019)

One of the great things about Mast is it acts like an AI.....No reason to waste money taking an AI when u r on Mast....And some guys like snap chat the incredible boners they get from taking Mast....


----------



## Seeker (May 1, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> One of the great things about Mast is it acts like an AI.....No reason to waste money taking an AI when u r on Mast....



and incredible boners


----------



## HollyWoodCole (May 1, 2019)

No doubt on the boners lol, not sure I can get hornier


Has anyone else run this much Mast before?


----------



## SFGiants (May 1, 2019)

Mast is a favorite of mine esspecilly ar 600mg a week


----------



## Trump (May 1, 2019)

Done 600mg mast last year with 300mg test and 600mg npp. For feeling good by far the best cycle to date


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 1, 2019)

Go 800 to a gram


----------



## HollyWoodCole (May 1, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Go 800 to a gram


Since I'm running more Mast than test, is it possible to crash E2 when running high doses of Mast with low test providing little to no aromatization?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 1, 2019)

That much mast would make me lose so much hair the hair that my ass crack would probably go bald haha. 

Mast is great though.


----------



## motown1002 (May 2, 2019)

Don't forget about the boners.  lol


----------



## HollyWoodCole (May 2, 2019)

Looks like the consensus is in, 600-800mg / wk........let's gooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 2, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Since I'm running more Mast than test, is it possible to crash E2 when running high doses of Mast with low test providing little to no aromatization?



No that isn't going to happen. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Spongy (May 2, 2019)

let's take a moment to discuss the boners....


----------



## Straight30weight (May 2, 2019)

Spongy said:


> let's take a moment to discuss the boners....


My understanding is there’s gonna be boners


----------



## HollyWoodCole (May 2, 2019)

It was either S30 or Trump that declared UG to be a dick talk forum.  

We are fulfilling that statement to a T guys, to a T.  lol


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 2, 2019)

All this Mast talk is making me hungry for a


----------



## Gibsonator (May 2, 2019)

this thread has gotten bonerrific :32 (19):


----------



## Straight30weight (May 2, 2019)

My favorite thread ever. Definitely getting on some mast lol


----------



## Trump (May 2, 2019)

How did I get dragged into this??



HollyWoodCole said:


> It was either S30 or Trump that declared UG to be a dick talk forum.
> 
> We are fulfilling that statement to a T guys, to a T.  lol


----------



## Jin (May 2, 2019)

Trump said:


> How did I get dragged into this??



You love cock.

well, you or 30, or both of
you love cock. 

My money is on both of
you loving cock.


----------



## Trump (May 2, 2019)

Oh yes I love cock in and around my mouth 



Jin said:


> You love cock.
> 
> well, you or 30, or both of
> you love cock.
> ...


----------



## HollyWoodCole (May 2, 2019)

Trump said:


> Oh yes I love cock in and around my mouth


FD just jizzed in his pants.


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 2, 2019)

I took u as liking cock between your feet, I mean thats what your Grindr profile states, great at foot jobs....You learn something new every day here....




Trump said:


> Oh yes I love cock in and around my mouth


----------



## Trump (May 2, 2019)

We was a match wasnt we?



Flyingdragon said:


> I took u as liking cock between your feet, I mean thats what your Grindr profile states, great at foot jobs....You learn something new every day here....


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 2, 2019)

Yes, but u gave me a non working number




Trump said:


> We was a match wasnt we?


----------



## Trump (May 2, 2019)

Cause your ugly 



Flyingdragon said:


> Yes, but u gave me a non working number


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 2, 2019)

well u r fugly



Trump said:


> Cause your ugly


----------



## hulksmash (May 2, 2019)

Trump said:


> Cause your ugly



Trump, dont make me split your wig for my boy FD

Now say youre sorry


----------



## hulksmash (May 2, 2019)

Why does everyone love Mast here?

Sounds exactly what Tren does for me, minus the crazy strength and lbm gains. 

Hair loss is never an issue, and ya'll have made me grateful for that. I was on Tren+Deca until 2 weeks ago (still on tren now) and I told my wife I don't know if I can tolerate my hair being this long.

I'm growing it out to get a proper Pompadour with a hard part+fade haircut, but I don't know how much longer I can wait. I prefer a 2-1 fade. Hell, my hair is probably past the length it needs to be for the haircut.


----------



## Trump (May 2, 2019)

Causr we have tried it and it makes you feel great. I think I would run it every blast 



hulksmash said:


> Why does everyone love Mast here?
> 
> Sounds exactly what Tren does for me, minus the crazy strength and lbm gains.
> 
> ...


----------



## Straight30weight (May 2, 2019)

What’s hair?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (May 2, 2019)

This thread has gone far, far off the rails.

HS people like Mast because you can get some of the effects of tren without all of the nasty side effects.  Being that you have pro-genetics and can eat grams of it at a time worry-free, you need not apply.


----------



## Straight30weight (May 2, 2019)

I like that mast acts as an ai


----------



## bigdog (May 2, 2019)

I ran mast many cycles because I like how I feel on it too. im already almost bald so fukk hair lol.. I don't get bad sides from tren, still ran mast.  Never had a boner issue before mast but have too many on mast :32 (18):..  I ran it at 600 my last run... loved it...


----------



## motown1002 (May 2, 2019)

Mast helps me grow hair.  and those boners.   lol  

Thinking about upping the mast!


----------



## hulksmash (May 2, 2019)

Trump said:


> Causr we have tried it and it makes you feel great. I think I would run it every blast



Gotcha, thank you.



HollyWoodCole said:


> This thread has gone far, far off the rails.
> 
> HS people like Mast because you can get some of the effects of tren without all of the nasty side effects.  Being that you have pro-genetics and can eat grams of it at a time worry-free, you need not apply.



Makes sense, thank you!

Is it truly worth it for ya'll with the hair loss? Does tren cause more hair loss vs Mast for ya'll?


----------



## Trump (May 2, 2019)

No hairloss for me hulk and I have ran it up to 600mg for 16 weeks



hulksmash said:


> Gotcha, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HollyWoodCole (May 2, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Makes sense, thank you!
> 
> Is it truly worth it for ya'll with the hair loss? Does tren cause more hair loss vs Mast for ya'll?


I've never run tren before and I'm bald, so hair loss is a non-issue for me.  Actually if it got me to the point where I didn't have to shave that would be great.


----------



## Spongy (May 2, 2019)

8======D  (o)(o)


----------



## NbleSavage (May 2, 2019)

Bald as Marsellus Wallace, checking-in. 

Love me some Mast. 600mg easy, 800 is better. Makes me entire body look like a turgid, veiny boner. 

I mean that in the best way possible.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (May 2, 2019)

NbleSavage said:


> Bald as Marsellus Wallace, checking-in.
> 
> Love me some Mast. 600mg easy, 800 is better. Makes me entire body look like a turgid, veiny boner.
> 
> I mean that in the best way possible.


Who could say no to that???? 800 it is.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (May 2, 2019)

Spongy said:


> 8=D  (o)(o)


Fixed it to represent myself more accurately, don't want to get called out for false advertising here.


----------



## Gadawg (May 3, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Fixed it to represent myself more accurately, don't want to get called out for false advertising here.



We will still need proof


----------



## HollyWoodCole (May 3, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> We will still need proof


Pillar made me send tons of nudes over the years just like everyone else.  Right?  Guys...??


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2019)

Mast is one of my favorite compounds as well. The hardening effect is very real (if your BF is low) and the boners are amazing - not to mention FD’s point about the fact that it mimics an AI.

It has always been interesting to me that the methylated form of the hormone is superdrol - which has SUCH a different effect on me.


----------



## silvereyes87 (May 3, 2019)

Im on 200 mg test e, 400 tren e and 600 mast e. I still need 2 mg a week of adex, hairloss was in my cards so i said **** it and took the plunge into early baldness. I just shave my head since its thin ontop. Girls dont care , if you have a handsome face and a decent body you can land some ladies. The vascularity is coming along nice. Im pale af right now and its plain to see 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 7771


----------



## Jin (May 3, 2019)

silvereyes87 said:


> Im on 200 mg test e, 400 tren e and 600 mast e. I still need 2 mg a week of adex, hairloss was in my cards so i said **** it and took the plunge into early baldness. I just shave my head since its thin ontop. Girls dont care , if you have a handsome face and a decent body you can land some ladies. The vascularity is coming along nice. Im pale af right now and its plain to see
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your only aromatizing compound is test and you are only taking a trt dose. Mast has anti e2 benefits. How in the world are you taking 2mg of adex a week and walking around with any estrogen?

I know you’ve got guys helping you who are more knowledgeable than I, so I assume I am missing something.


----------



## Straight30weight (May 3, 2019)

Jin said:


> Your only aromatizing compound is test and you are only taking a trt dose. Mast has anti e2 benefits. How in the world are you taking 2mg of adex a week and walking around with any estrogen?
> 
> I know you’ve got guys helping you who are more knowledgeable than I, so I assume I am missing something.


I thought the same thing. Silver what’s your ai dose on just trt?


----------



## Gadawg (May 3, 2019)

Wait a minute here....  so youre not actually Dorian Yates?  

I feel misled bc I am actually The Tick


----------



## silvereyes87 (May 3, 2019)

Jin said:


> Your only aromatizing compound is test and you are only taking a trt dose. Mast has anti e2 benefits. How in the world are you taking 2mg of adex a week and walking around with any estrogen?
> 
> I know you’ve got guys helping you who are more knowledgeable than I, so I assume I am missing something.



I take adex as needed. I habent had bloods but my nipples get real sore on just 200 mg test when im on cruise.  On 200 mg i take 1 mg a week and do fine. With the tren and mast i tske 2 mg because the 1 wasnt cutting it


----------



## silvereyes87 (May 3, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> I thought the same thing. Silver what’s your ai dose on just trt?



200 test c 1 mg adex


----------



## HollyWoodCole (May 3, 2019)

silvereyes87 said:


> Im on 200 mg test e, 400 tren e and 600 mast e. I still need 2 mg a week of adex, hairloss was in my cards so i said **** it and took the plunge into early baldness. I just shave my head since its thin ontop. Girls dont care , if you have a handsome face and a decent body you can land some ladies. The vascularity is coming along nice. Im pale af right now and its plain to see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can definitely see the work you've been putting in brother, good job.


----------



## Trump (May 3, 2019)

Could prolactin not be the issue not the e2? 



silvereyes87 said:


> I take adex as needed. I habent had bloods but my nipples get real sore on just 200 mg test when im on cruise.  On 200 mg i take 1 mg a week and do fine. With the tren and mast i tske 2 mg because the 1 wasnt cutting it


----------



## silvereyes87 (May 3, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Can definitely see the work you've been putting in brother, good job.


Thanks cole. I appreciate that 


Trump said:


> Could prolactin not be the issue not the e2?


I need to do more research. But i associated prolacrin with erectile function not gyno symptoms?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (May 3, 2019)

silvereyes87 said:


> Thanks cole. I appreciate that
> 
> I need to do more research. But i associated prolacrin with erectile function not gyno symptoms?


Gotta give credit where its due 

I'm actually surprised he hasn't required bloods given his background.


----------



## Straight30weight (May 3, 2019)

silvereyes87 said:


> Im on 200 mg test e, 400 tren e and 600 mast e. I still need 2 mg a week of adex, hairloss was in my cards so i said **** it and took the plunge into early baldness. I just shave my head since its thin ontop. Girls dont care , if you have a handsome face and a decent body you can land some ladies. The vascularity is coming along nice. Im pale af right now and its plain to see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah man, definitely lookin good!


----------



## silvereyes87 (May 3, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Gotta give credit where its due
> 
> I'm actually surprised he hasn't required bloods given his background.



Honestly its my own mess up with not getting bloods. I know i should. But the adex keeos the soreness at bay and i feel good. Lebido is high. Im ok with keeping doing what im doing till i get where i want


----------



## HollyWoodCole (May 3, 2019)

silvereyes87 said:


> Honestly its my own mess up with not getting bloods. I know i should. But the adex keeos the soreness at bay and i feel good. Lebido is high. Im ok with keeping doing what im doing till i get where i want


If you're asymptomatic then that would be tough to want to change.  I guess I would want to know where everything was with running the tren and all, could help you establish a good baseline for future runs.

Sounds like you're using the nip-meter like a lot of us tho lol


----------



## silvereyes87 (May 3, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> If you're asymptomatic then that would be tough to want to change.  I guess I would want to know where everything was with running the tren and all, could help you establish a good baseline for future runs.
> 
> Sounds like you're using the nip-meter like a lot of us tho lol



Yes the ole nip meter. I just am happy with the progress.  Im getting stronger while leaning and i dont wanna change anything until i have to


----------



## HollyWoodCole (May 3, 2019)

silvereyes87 said:


> Yes the ole nip meter. I just am happy with the progress.  Im getting stronger while leaning and i dont wanna change anything until i have to


Fair enough brother, tough to want to change when things are so good!


----------



## silvereyes87 (May 3, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Fair enough brother, tough to want to change when things are so good!



Sorry for derailing your thread cole. But yes id reccomend 600 mast


----------



## Trump (May 3, 2019)

All the research you will ever need on the subject already done for you

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/29490-Prolactin-why-control-your-E2-and-everything-will-be-fine-is-both-dangerous-wrong?highlight=Prolactin



silvereyes87 said:


> Thanks cole. I appreciate that
> 
> I need to do more research. But i associated prolacrin with erectile function not gyno symptoms?


----------



## Trump (May 3, 2019)

Don’t worry about it he will blame me anyway 



silvereyes87 said:


> Sorry for derailing your thread cole. But yes id reccomend 600 mast


----------



## HollyWoodCole (May 3, 2019)

silvereyes87 said:


> Sorry for derailing your thread cole. But yes id reccomend 600 mast


Thanks Sil, but this thread has mostly been a dick talk thread anyway.


----------



## silvereyes87 (May 3, 2019)

Trump said:


> All the research you will ever need on the subject already done for you
> 
> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/29490-Prolactin-why-control-your-E2-and-everything-will-be-fine-is-both-dangerous-wrong?highlight=Prolactin



Ok im gonna have to listen to this. Theres alot of factors here. And im also on hgh which it seems to factor into this.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 3, 2019)

Guys Mast is NOT a true aromatase inhibitor like Adex or Aromasin. It's an anabolic. Just because you run a bunch of mast, doesn't necessarily mean you won't need an AI.

Run a few mg of adex on trt and see how fast you crash your E2 and feel like dogshit. Add 600mg of stane to your trt - your E2 doesn't crash. You feel amazing. See where I'm going with this?

It's a mistake to think of mast as an AI same as it would be to think of provirion as an AI. Do they help...yes, somewhat. Are they true AI's, no.


----------



## motown1002 (May 3, 2019)

Trump derailed this thread anyways, don't worry about it Silver.  lol   

Took care of it for ya Cole.  :32 (1):


----------



## silvereyes87 (May 3, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Yeah man, definitely lookin good!



Just saw this. Thankyou s30w. Its been a grind man. But ive been perfect on my diet and havent misses a session in the gym for months on end. 
Im going to get into the best shape of my life this year


----------



## Gibsonator (May 3, 2019)

silvereyes87 said:


> Im going to get into the best shape of my life this year



That's what's up Sil! You and me both! :32 (3):


----------



## hulksmash (May 3, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Guys Mast is NOT a true aromatase inhibitor like Adex or Aromasin. It's an anabolic. Just because you run a bunch of mast, doesn't necessarily mean you won't need an AI.
> 
> Run a few mg of adex on trt and see how fast you crash your E2 and feel like dogshit. Add 600mg of stane to your trt - your E2 doesn't crash. You feel amazing. See where I'm going with this?
> 
> It's a mistake to think of mast as an AI same as it would be to think of provirion as an AI. Do they help...yes, somewhat. Are they true AI's, no.



Thank you stating facts, beat me to the punch.

Plus, I'm sure I'm hella annoying by now being "that guy" who always shows up saying "Actually, the truth is.."


----------



## Trump (May 3, 2019)

Your truth isn’t everyone else’s 



hulksmash said:


> Thank you stating facts, beat me to the punch.
> 
> Plus, I'm sure I'm hella annoying by now being "that guy" who always shows up saying "Actually, the truth is.."


----------



## HollyWoodCole (May 3, 2019)

motown1002 said:


> Trump derailed this thread anyways, don't worry about it Silver.  lol
> 
> Took care of it for ya Cole.  :32 (1):


Repped


Good looking out Mo!


----------



## Trump (May 3, 2019)

I will balance that with a neg rep



HollyWoodCole said:


> Repped
> 
> 
> Good looking out Mo!


----------



## hulksmash (May 3, 2019)

Trump said:


> Your truth isn’t everyone else’s



I would *never* say a "response" to AAS is "truth". Remember, *I fight every claim of "[Name an AAS] causes __" as "fact" or "truth".*

Things like "Mast isn't an AI" is a truth/fact, and that's what I was talking about.


----------



## Trump (May 3, 2019)

I agree with the mast but you said your the person that always tell the truth. Well your truth isn’t always what everyone else considers the truth. Think this is the 3rd time I derailed the same thread ha ha 



hulksmash said:


> I would *never* say a "response" to AAS is "truth". Remember, *I fight every claim of "[Name an AAS] causes __" as "fact" or "truth".*
> 
> Things like "Mast isn't an AI" is a truth/fact, and that's what I was talking about.


----------



## hulksmash (May 3, 2019)

Trump said:


> I agree with the mast but you said your the person that always tell the truth. Well your truth isn’t always what everyone else considers the truth. Think this is the 3rd time I derailed the same thread ha ha



Brother it's also me de-railing here. I take the blame for causing it with my Mast questions, so don't feel bad lol Plus, we still learn from the points brought up!

I understand people won't always accept the research and evidence given for _any_ subject. Also, I always assume people will connect dots by themselves in my replies, and that causes a loss of clarity.

Like Mast not being an AI: I assume everyone *still realizes* Mast can ACT like an AI without being one, BUT some folks won't connect the dots and see I'm obviously saying *Mast can act like an AI without being one*.

So, the truth is Mast isn't an AI, but some will say it's not a truth because I didn't spell it all out for them.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (May 9, 2019)

Bringing this one back to update you guys on my experience.


I started running mast @ 200mg alongside my trt back in November timeframe.  It was a nice addition to my trt, nothing crazy but a nice add.  I bumped it up to 400mg when I kicked off my blast in December of last year.  Being on TRT, I run longer blasts as I don't really care about PCT or natural recovery at this point since that won't happen anyway, my natural test production shut down prior to my use of AAS.

Anywhoo, I made a hell of a lot of progress over the last few months recomp'ing like a mofo even though I was at a higher bf%.  If mast does get better when you're lean, I can't wait to see how that goes.  Built a lot of muscle and regained strength I had lost from my injury last year.  Things looked and felt great, I was in a groove.

Fast Forward to early April - I have been focusing on my DL's and squats since I can't really bench much with my shoulder fukked for life.  Went heavy several times (heavy for me) and ended up with some back pain, but also had some abdominal pain I couldn't explain.  Move forward to last week..my training intensity is in the toilet.  I'm hitting the gym and my goals but I have lost my aggression, the killer in me had gone to sleep. The back and ab pain is becoming unbearable and oddly enough it's beginning to burn when I pee.  Sunday morning I am barely able to get out of bed and feel like death.

Monday I go to the doc.  I get everything checked, STD, STI, UTI, the works.  Got my lab results today and I'm all clean minus a UTI which spread to my kidneys and also gave me a nasty case of cystitis.  The enlargement of my prostate did not allow my bladder to fully empty which created the UTI.  Today is my first day this week where my temp was less than 102, the doc put me on Bactrim and I ceased Mast use immediately only pinning my 150mg of TRT this week.

I have learned a great deal this week, the painful way and hopefully anyone that reads this post will be able to learn from my mistake also without having to go through the pain I've experienced.  

My new self-imposed Mast rules:
Run no longer than 16 weeks
Do not run with TRT if you plan on blasting with it


----------



## Trump (May 9, 2019)

Good to see a full review and warning, I had considered doing exactly what you have done cruise and blast with mast. Now I have learnt from your mistake. Thanks



HollyWoodCole said:


> Bringing this one back to update you guys on my experience.
> 
> 
> I started running mast @ 200mg alongside my trt back in November timeframe.  It was a nice addition to my trt, nothing crazy but a nice add.  I bumped it up to 400mg when I kicked off my blast in December of last year.  Being on TRT, I run longer blasts as I don't really care about PCT or natural recovery at this point since that won't happen anyway, my natural test production shut down prior to my use of AAS.
> ...


----------



## BrotherJ (May 9, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> My new self-imposed Mast rules:
> Run no longer than 16 weeks
> Do not run with TRT if you plan on blasting with it



Damn dude, that is intense. I'm glad you got it all straightened out. Given your experiences would you recommend using it as a way to supplement TRT or exclusively use it for blast cycles instead, based on your results?

Edit for clarification: meaning if someone had a choice between using it on a TRT cruise or exclusively on a blast what would you see as some of the main benefits between those options?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (May 9, 2019)

BrotherJ said:


> Damn dude, that is intense. I'm glad you got it all straightened out. Given your experiences would you recommend using it as a way to supplement TRT or exclusively use it for blast cycles instead, based on your results?


Based on my results/experience I would definitely choose to blast over cruise with it alongside TRT.


----------



## Straight30weight (May 9, 2019)

Well shit. I was thinking about adding it to my trt protocol indefinitely. Guess I’ll be rethinking that one.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (May 10, 2019)

I use it with my trt and no prostate issues I use 150mg/week and test e 150mg/week and it just increases my libido and erection success I get my bloods checked regularly anyway and regularly see my Urologist so far no issues with my prostate


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 21, 2019)

Back from the dead.  I've been on a bit of a journey lately.

It took awhile and a bit of back and forth with testing and doc visits but I have finally narrowed down that I have an issue with artificial sweeteners such as in Sugar-free BBQ sauce, Gatorade Zero, etc.  This is almost certainly what caused all of my urinary tract issues, it has taken awhile but I'm finally getting back to normal in this area.

To recap my previous posts on what occurred, YMMV.  I'm not convinced at all the Mast was to blame for my UTI and subsequent kidney infection, so have at it and maybe you can be as turgid as NobleSavage.


----------



## bigdog (Jun 21, 2019)

after weight loss I cant use them either. I was having issues with numbness and twitching nerves. no pain though.


----------



## automatondan (Jun 21, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Guys Mast is NOT a true aromatase inhibitor like Adex or Aromasin. It's an anabolic. Just because you run a bunch of mast, doesn't necessarily mean you won't need an AI.
> 
> Run a few mg of adex on trt and see how fast you crash your E2 and feel like dogshit. Add 600mg of stane to your trt - your E2 doesn't crash. You feel amazing. See where I'm going with this?
> 
> It's a mistake to think of mast as an AI same as it would be to think of provirion as an AI. Do they help...yes, somewhat. Are they true AI's, no.



Correct. Mast acts more like a SERM. It binds to and thus inhibits estrogen from binding to breast tissue among other areas of the body too. But it does not inhibit aromatization itself. It may help to increase free test but I'm having trouble remembering the mechanisms behind that aspect.


----------



## automatondan (Jun 21, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Back from the dead.  I've been on a bit of a journey lately.
> 
> It took awhile and a bit of back and forth with testing and doc visits but I have finally narrowed down that I have an issue with artificial sweeteners such as in Sugar-free BBQ sauce, Gatorade Zero, etc.  This is almost certainly what caused all of my urinary tract issues, it has taken awhile but I'm finally getting back to normal in this area.
> 
> To recap my previous posts on what occurred, YMMV.  I'm not convinced at all the Mast was to blame for my UTI and subsequent kidney infection, so have at it and maybe you can be as turgid as NobleSavage.



Cole, for some reason, I am just seeing this all today, I must have missed it all. I'm glad you are ok brother.


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 21, 2019)

automatondan said:


> Correct. Mast acts more like a SERM. It binds to and thus inhibits estrogen from binding to breast tissue among other areas of the body too. But it does not inhibit aromatization itself. It may help to increase free test but I'm having trouble remembering the mechanisms behind that aspect.



Drostanolone does not do any of that.

The reason Mast has anti-oestrogenic activity is because it's AAS suppresses esotrogen activity in females.

Ergo, the illusion that Mast is anti-estrogenic or acts like a SERM. Mast doesn't even affect estrogen receptors.

Some BBers read some science papers in the past, parroted what was said, and it's become a false truth.

Mast DOES have little androgenic activity and does not aromatize.


----------

